# My new Tombstone--marbled mottled look on my tombstone



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I started with reg bead foam that I get with things I have ordered.
I then gorilla glued the top to the base, weighed it down for a day also.
I also used a silicone based acrylic caulk on the seam of the top to bottom
and for the three lines in the front.
let that all dry for a few hrs or overnight is good.
Painted a medium base latex flat wall covering on the whole thing. Let dry
I then painted the lines on front with the Antique gold paint. (it doesn't stick to the gloss paint as well)
Next I used a gloss black Acrylic Latex Enamel.
I then glued a piece of cardboard to the back (with elmers glue) to cover the hole and seal the edges to the foam with the acrylic caulk, then painted the cardboard and edges with the gloss black only
Then I used Plastikote Brush on- odds and ends Antique gold.,
I crumpled and dipped cheeesecloth into the Antique Gold paint and just blotted all over. I used a foam plate to pour some in.
this dried almost instantly so don't blob on you can always go over it again.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey that was pretty cool. Ill have to try it. NICE JOB


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks turtle.. it's a pretty simple procedure I'm sure anyone can do it.

babygirl... on your showroom pic question----yes my first time trying that sort of method


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey my Tombstone found a friend..
might even use him to set this also


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

well lilly you rock at this.... cant wait to see more!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, Lilly. That looks really good!!!!!

How many of these are you going to make?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool effect.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ms.Wicked... not really sure yet.
I found a bunch of that bead foam in the garage yesterday so it depends what I can put together. Then what color to choose.
I am working on 3 others now ( 2 reg ones and one special) and one other project but that will prob be 2 weeks yet. Depends on time I have.

P.S. Thanks Vlad


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice effect. Not just your average tombstone. Very rich looking.


----------

